# Chuck roast on sale at Kroger.



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I have come to love a smoked chuckie. Today while cruising through Krogers, I found them on sale of $1.77/lb, they are usually $4.99/lb or so.

The two I bought have been rubbed and are resting until the morning when I fire up the pit.

:brew:


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

show us some finished pics please


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

fishbowl365 said:


> show us some finished pics please


Definitely!!!! That is a fatty piece of meat that is often overlooked as a bbq meat. I'd love some pics!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I most certainly will post some pics. I usually take my chuckies to 205*F, before I pull them. That equates to about an hour and a half per pound when cooked at 225*F.


----------

